# router vs. netcologne = keine verbindung !



## Freaky (23. Juni 2002)

hi 
hab hier einen asante(f3004) router und benutze netcolonge dsl flat.
so unter t-online funzt das ding sprich er geht online. soweit getestet.

so nun wenn ich alles für netcologne eingetragen hab kommt folgendes fehler protokoll im router:

```
.DOD:triggered internally
-00:00:35 PPPoE start to dial-up
.PADI sent adsl-private
.PADI sent adsl-private
.DOD:UDP trigger from 10.0.0.1:1214 to 195.14.196.230:1214
-00:00:31 PPPoE start to dial-up
.PADI sent adsl-private
.PADO recv 0006 netdsl
.PADR sent
.PADS recv 8002 4C02
.PAP3: #Failed to connect to RADIUS server.
.PPP3: terminate
.PPP3: closed
```

kann da nix mit anfangen....hilfe 

habe folgendes im router probiert:
benutzername: benutzername@netcolonge.de (und ohne@net.de)
pass: ist klar
service name: adsl-private  (und ohne)
dhcp deaktiviert

wenn mir einer helfen könnte währe schön

bis im sommer
freaky


----------



## Nanaki (23. Juni 2002)

wieso haste dhcp deaktiviert? Der Router gibt doch die ip adressen den computern, oder ist das bei dir anderst. Ich hab auch einen Router und da muss man auf dhcp stellen.


----------



## Freaky (23. Juni 2002)

jep dhcp ist müll !!!
aber der funzt auch mit fester ip vergabe, hab ich getestet !!!

weiß sonst noch wer woran es liegt ??? 

gruß
freaky


----------



## Nanaki (23. Juni 2002)

Ist Router richtig konfiguriert? Falls ja lösch mal alle komponennten aus dem Netzwerk bis auf die Netzwerkkarte und wirf danach wieder alles drauf dann sollte es eigentlich gehen (hatt bei mir schon oft geholfen). Welches Betriebssystem verwendest du eigentlich?


----------



## Freaky (23. Juni 2002)

das bringt nix siehe mein anderes posting "Installshield Fehler bei Installationen " !!!!!
es liegt weder an meinem system, noch sind irgendwelche pc komponenten falsch konfiguriert.
gehe davon aus das es an der routerkonifg liegt(muß ja)....laut infos aus dem netzt drüfte das aber nicht sein, evtl. hat netcologne die anmeldung für router geändert. aber bin mir da net sicher...jedenfalls funz der router mit fester ip bei t-online ohne probleme nur das sch**** netcologne geht nicht...
an für sich ist mir das ja egal, weil es nicht meiner ist und ich t.online habe(wo ich es auch getestet habe)  aber bin ja ein guter mensch und versuche immer zu helfen.
ich weiß nur nicht woran es liegt...wenn sich jemand mit den protokollen(siehe erstes posting) aus kennt der kann mir auch bestimmt sagen woran es liegt.  hoffe ich doch...

so long

mfg
freaky


----------



## port29 (1. Juli 2002)

ich bin mir jetzt nicht so ganz sicher, aber....

... ich stell mal so eine Frage: Wenn man mit DSL online geht, was passiert dann genau? Man verbindet sich mit einem Server, der dann die Zugangsdaten überprüft und dann den Zugang gewährt, oder auch nicht...

Jetzt kommt die Frage: Woher weiß eigetnlich der Rechner oder Router mit welchem Server er sich verbinden muss um die Benutzerdaten abzugleichen. Wenn ich lese, was im ersten Post steht kann ich das nur so deuten:

```
.DOD:triggered internally
-00:00:35 PPPoE start to dial-up
.PADI sent adsl-private
.PADI sent adsl-private
```
Der Router verbindet sich mit dem Server, der Connect steht

```
.DOD:UDP trigger from 10.0.0.1:1214 to 195.14.196.230:1214
-00:00:31 PPPoE start to dial-up
.PADI sent adsl-private
.PADO recv 0006 netdsl
.PADR sent
.PADS recv 8002 4C02
```
Bis Dahin läuft alles glatt, der Router verbindet sich mit dem DHCP Server und bekommt eine IP zugewiesen

@Lord_of_Vampire

Das ist in diesem Fall ein anderer DHCP Server, er hat mit den Einstellungen des Routers nichts zutun, außerdem wird hier die IP erfolgreich zugewiesen. Das, was Freaky mit DHCP meinte, ist dass der Router die internen IPs selber vergibt. Ist meiner Meinung nach in einem kleinem Netzwerk Schwachsinn.


```
.PAP3: #Failed to connect to RADIUS server.
```

Ja, das ist jetzt die Stelle an der der Router abbricht. 

Ok, jetzt etwas zum Hindergrund: Bei den Providern gibt es 2 Methoden sich authentifizieren. CHAP und PAP

Der Unterschied zwischen den Methoden ist nur dass CHAP die Userdaten unverschlüsselt sendet, während PAP diese verschlüsselt (oder war das umgekehrt?)

Weitergehts... RADIUS ist eine Serversoftware was die Userverwaltung und den Login in das System erlaubt. Das ist der Server an dem man sich Anmeldet. Diser gibt dann das OK und regelt dann auch die Geschwindigkeit.


```
.PPP3: terminate
.PPP3: closed
```

ja, der Router konnte den RADIUS Server nicht finden und bricht die Verbindung ab.

Es gibt nun mehrere Möglichkeiten, wieso das jetzt so ist. Ich würde eigentlich darauf tippen, dass der Router so eingestellt ist, dass der ein Verschlüsseltes Kennwort verlangt, der Server kann diesen Service aber nicht liefern. Das währe die erste Theorie. Das, was noch sein kann ist dass der Router oder das Modem in dem netcologne Netzwerk versucht den T-Online Server zu suchen. Dass kann auch sein. Hast du denn das Original Telekom Modem?


----------



## Freaky (2. Juli 2002)

hm...

die dsl anschlüße sind ja verschieden...
t-dsl = telekom netz
netcologne dsl flat = eigenes netz
"gleiche bei isdn, gibt es keine bundeseinwahlen für netcologne nur ortsvorwahlen."
z.b. war/ist es nicht möglich bei isdn im netcologne netz andere call by call anbieter zu wählen (only t-online & netcologne)
wird der server nicht über die userdaten gesucht USER@t-online.de / USER@netcologne.de bez. identifiziert ???(oder so ähnlich)
netcologne benutzt nicht die üblichen siemens/t-online modems sondern die von asus.
denke mal er hat die userdaten falsch eingegeben....

thx 4 all

freaky


----------



## port29 (2. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Freaky _
> die dsl anschlüße sind ja verschieden...
> t-dsl = telekom netz
> netcologne dsl flat = eigenes netz


Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass du 2 Verschiedene anschlüsse hast?



> z.b. war/ist es nicht möglich bei isdn im netcologne netz andere call by call anbieter zu wählen (only t-online & netcologne)



Ja, das ist schon klar



> wird der server nicht über die userdaten gesucht USER@t-online.de / USER@netcologne.de bez. identifiziert ???(oder so ähnlich)



Hm....... wenn das so ist, dann müsste USERasswort@netcologne.de auch gehen, man müsste dann kein Passwort eingeben.

--> Kann das mal bitte jemand testen?



> denke mal er hat die userdaten falsch eingegeben....



wieso denn ER??


----------



## Freaky (2. Juli 2002)

hm...hab zwar oben geschrieben das ich nc. habe aber das drama spielt sich bei einem kumpel ab  
der router funzt unter t-online wunderbar (bei mir)
nur unter nc macht der so macken...

das mit den call by call war ein beispiel weil du ja vermuteste das der router im nc netz ein t-doof server sucht..

naja trozdem danke..
so geh jetzt erst mal pennen..

freaky


----------



## port29 (2. Juli 2002)

ich kann irgendwie nicht schlafen 

naja, kannst du mal versuchen, ob du bei dir zuhause, wo du nc. hast mit den Zugangsdaten deines Freundes reinkommst, und umgekehrt, das würde das Prinzip von ADSL erklähren..


----------



## Freaky (2. Juli 2002)

jo kann ich mal machen...ne dann muß ich ja meine dl stoppen...  

bis späta


----------



## Freaky (2. Juli 2002)

jojo et funzt jetzt....dns server mal neu eingetragen und pass neu zukommen lassen jetzt gehts....
thx4all

freaky


----------



## cali (11. Oktober 2003)

*DNS IPs von netcologne*

MMhhh hat jemand die DNS IPs von netcologne für mich

Wäre sehr hilfreich


----------

